
How to Be a Learning Machine - ozres1
https://medium.com/@ruizhidong/how-to-be-a-learning-machine-7565aa22f54
======
ohduran
Number of books read isn't the goal. The goal is reading outstanding books
with such intensity that you exhaust what can be taken away from them.

One of those books, by the way, is How To Read a Book, by Mortimer Adler.
Check out my notes here: [http://alvaroduran.com/how-to-read-a-
book](http://alvaroduran.com/how-to-read-a-book)

~~~
ozres1
Cool! Will read your post and the book. Thank you

